# Tonks had babies!



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Yesterday tonks gave birth to twins! She gave NO signs of labor except being slightly less social than she usually is. I decided to stick her in a stall while I ran to the feed store. I came home and within 5 minutes she was pushing. No slime, no huge contractions, nothing…just like her mom did when she was born last year. (I swear this goat is a carbon copy of her mom)
The black buckling came head first with legs stuck. She needed a little bit of help but got him out pretty easily once I got his front legs. She popped the little white doeling out right after.
Both babies got up and nursed well. The buckling found the teat as soon as he stood up (smart boy!)
The doeling is really small, and a little wobbly on her feet still, but she’s been up and nursing often and mom is being very attentive to both babies! She is doing great so far as a first time mom.
The buckling looks a lot like his dad, but mom did give him a few small moon spots.
I have no clue where all the white came from on that doeling! She’s got a couple little black and brown spots but that’s all. I was shocked when she came out!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Aw how adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So precious!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What preciouse Twins! Moms doing a great.job! Congrats!


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you!
here’s some pictures from this afternoon. The buckling’s face cracks me up!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cute! I just want to hug them! If you find them missing I may have kidnapped them... lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Talk about Adorable! Love their expressions. So CUTE! 🥰 💗  💞


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay for Tonks. That little face... the little boy looks so determined... to do what exactly is still determined... the little girl is just looking like she is done with birthing and j7st wants to move on...
Congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, they are precious! And I agree with Tanya, that little buck looks so very determined…we just don’t know why yet. I think your little girl has her mom’s soft, sweet eyes. Mama is beautiful and looks so loving and attentive. Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They are precious! I love easy births like that. Far better than dragging around for days, looking miserable.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh gosh that little mouth. They are so cute


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! They are so precious! 🥰 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness , so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

